# Albrecht Route: Gavia Pass



## mtb59 (9. Mai 2010)

Fahre im Juli eine Variante der Albrecht Route. 
Von Grosio führt diese großteils über Asphalt  über den Gavia Pass nach Precasaglio. Frage: ist diese Tour lohnenswert, oder gibt es eine Alternative zum Gavia


----------



## Hans (9. Mai 2010)

du fährst erst kurz vor der Passhöhe auf die Teerstraße, davor geht es über den Passo del Alp, das ist ein Singletrail, das war schön und anstrengend 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (9. Mai 2010)

Der Gavia ist landschaftlich wunderschön. Die Abfahrt ist auf Asphalt aber trotzdem empfehlenswert.


----------



## trautbrg (9. Mai 2010)

man kann bei der Abfahrt vom Gavia nach dem Tunnel ungefähr in der 3ten Kehre 
nach links auf nen Pfad. Ist vor allem dann interessant, wenn man dann Richtung
Case di Viso und Montozzo Scharte will.

Ciao
 Wolfgang


----------



## transalbi (12. Mai 2010)

trautbrg schrieb:


> man kann bei der Abfahrt vom Gavia nach dem Tunnel ungefähr in der 3ten Kehre
> nach links auf nen Pfad. Ist vor allem dann interessant, wenn man dann Richtung
> Case di Viso und Montozzo Scharte will.
> 
> ...



Ein bisschen weiter unter geht auch ein netter Trail ab. Der landet direkt in Pezzo (Orientierung: bei der Abfahrt wird bei einer Schranke die Straße plötzlich deutlich breiter. Inder folgenden scharfen Rechtskurve geht der  Trail ab). Die Variante ist auch sinnvoll, wenn man weiter über den Passo Tonale will, da spart man ca, 200 hm auf Straße. Ist detailliert beschrieben in der neuen Auflage vom Transalp Roadbook 1, sollte aber auch so zu finden sein, wenn man nicht total blind durch die Gegend fährt.

Albi


----------



## mtb59 (14. Mai 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Der Gavia ist landschaftlich wunderschön. Die Abfahrt ist auf Asphalt aber trotzdem empfehlenswert.



Danke für die Antworten. Im  "Traumtouren Transalp" von Stanciu kann ich die Route über den Gavia nicht planen. Dieser führt die Route über den Passo Foppa nach Monna und dann komme ich ebenfalls nach ponte di Legno. 

Bitte noch mal um eure Empfehlungen, welche der beiden Varianten ich nehmen soll. Da ich mit meiner Frau unterwegs bin, sollten die Trails nicht allzu heftig sein.


----------



## transalbi (15. Mai 2010)

mtb59 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Im  "Traumtouren Transalp" von Stanciu kann ich die Route über den Gavia nicht planen. Dieser führt die Route über den Passo Foppa nach Monna und dann komme ich ebenfalls nach ponte di Legno.
> 
> Bitte noch mal um eure Empfehlungen, welche der beiden Varianten ich nehmen soll. Da ich mit meiner Frau unterwegs bin, sollten die Trails nicht allzu heftig sein.



Dann empfehle ich dir meinen Vorschlag. Da kann nix passieren.

Albi


----------



## mqaglus1 (27. Mai 2010)

Albis Vorschlag kann ich auch nur empfehlen, ist die sogenannte _Michels-Variante_ in der Albrecht-Etappe vom La Baita im Val di Rezallo nach Dimaro. Feiner kleiner Trail, der die Etappe etwas abkürzt, aber trotzdem bereichert.
Kann euch auch die gpx-Daten dazu geben...

Markus M.

P.S.: Dank Albi bin ich sogar der Namensgeber dieses Trails 

P.P.S.: Und macht es nicht wie wir Deppen und fahrt durch den Tunnel unterhalb des Gavia, 





> man kann bei der Abfahrt vom Gavia nach dem Tunnel


rechts vor dem Tunnel geht es parallel auf die alte Gaviastraße, die ist sogar beleuchtet


----------



## gewitterBiker (27. Mai 2010)

Die Schwärze des Tunnels ist aber so überraschend und so unglaublich schwarz ("Oh, so eine *******, ich seh nix"), dass man sie sicher nicht vergessen wird. Also das Erlebnis _im_ Tunnel ist sicherlich bleibender.


----------



## andi. (22. Januar 2015)

@mqaglus1  Es ist eine Weile her das Thema. Hast du die GPX File noch? Bin mir auf der Karte nicht so sicher wo der Trail sein soll. Da gehen zwei verschiedene Wege ab in den Serpentinen.


----------



## transalbi (22. Januar 2015)

Das ist der Track:musst du nur entzippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (22. Januar 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> @mqaglus1  Es ist eine Weile her das Thema. Hast du die GPX File noch? Bin mir auf der Karte nicht so sicher wo der Trail sein soll. Da gehen zwei verschiedene Wege ab in den Serpentinen.



HAllo

wir haben die untere "braune" Variante gewählt. Gut fahrbar und man kommt direkt nach Pezzo und dann durch den Wald zum Passo Tonale


----------



## andi. (22. Januar 2015)

Ihr seid spitze! danke!


----------



## killerpellet (23. Januar 2015)

Ist "braune Variante" ist eine gute Forststrasse und du sparst dir einige Hoehenmeter auf der Teerstrasse.


----------



## transalbi (5. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist die schöne, neue Alternative über den Passo Foppa/Mortirolo zum Download bereit: klick


----------



## gevalge (12. Februar 2015)

Außerdem kann man beim Yuri in Pezzo spitzenmäßig übernachten!


----------



## michin (4. Mai 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> @mqaglus1  Es ist eine Weile her das Thema. Hast du die GPX File noch? Bin mir auf der Karte nicht so sicher wo der Trail sein soll. Da gehen zwei verschiedene Wege ab in den Serpentinen.



Ist jemand schon mal die blaue Variante, die von Straße abgeht und runter nach Pezzo führt, gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (4. Mai 2015)

gevalge schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man beim Yuri in Pezzo spitzenmäßig übernachten!


Leider ist bei Yuri in 2015 geschlossen wegen Umbau etc.


----------



## Timo84 (6. Mai 2015)

transalbi schrieb:


> Leider ist bei Yuri in 2015 geschlossen wegen Umbau etc.


Hat Yuri das ganze Jahr geschlossen?


----------



## Hofbiker (6. Mai 2015)

Timo84 schrieb:


> Hat Yuri das ganze Jahr geschlossen?


*Ich lese: 2015 ist geschlossen.* Laut Kalender beginnt das Jahr 2015 am 1. Jänner und endet 31.12.


----------



## gmak (7. Mai 2015)

Timo84 schrieb:


> Hat Yuri das ganze Jahr geschlossen?


Nicht komplett geschlossen, nur eingeschränkten Betrieb.


----------



## blobbyvolley (18. Mai 2015)

michin schrieb:


> Ist jemand schon mal die blaue Variante, die von Straße abgeht und runter nach Pezzo führt, gefahren?


 
Moin,
ich bin die blaue Variante in 2013 vom Gavia kommend gefahren. Man muss ein wenig bergauf über Gras schieben oder ordentlich reintreten, dann auch fahrbar. Dabei immer eine schöne Aussicht auf das Tal. Sehr nett! Anschließend führt ein Wiesentrail bergab, der irgendwann in den Wald führt und dort z.T. ein wenig ruppiger ist. Unten führt er dann über groben Schotter und man kommt auch direkt in Pezzo raus.
Wenn ihr die Zeit noch habt und das Wetter mitspielt kann man die Variante mitnehmen anstatt langweilig über Asphalt/Schotter abzufahren.

Gruß


----------



## michin (18. Mai 2015)

blobbyvolley schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin die blaue Variante in 2013 vom Gavia kommend gefahren. Man muss ein wenig bergauf über Gras schieben oder ordentlich reintreten, dann auch fahrbar. Dabei immer eine schöne Aussicht auf das Tal. Sehr nett! Anschließend führt ein Wiesentrail bergab, der irgendwann in den Wald führt und dort z.T. ein wenig ruppiger ist. Unten führt er dann über groben Schotter und man kommt auch direkt in Pezzo raus.
> Wenn ihr die Zeit noch habt und das Wetter mitspielt kann man die Variante mitnehmen anstatt langweilig über Asphalt/Schotter abzufahren.
> 
> Gruß



Super, danke Dir!
Schade, dass der Weg in den bekannten Transalprouten (Heckmair, Joe, Albrecht) noch nicht drin ist.


----------



## Hofbiker (18. Mai 2015)

blobbyvolley schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin die blaue Variante in 2013 vom Gavia kommend gefahren. Man muss ein wenig bergauf über Gras schieben oder ordentlich reintreten, dann auch fahrbar. Dabei immer eine schöne Aussicht auf das Tal. Sehr nett! Anschließend führt ein Wiesentrail bergab, der irgendwann in den Wald führt und dort z.T. ein wenig ruppiger ist. Unten führt er dann über groben Schotter und man kommt auch direkt in Pezzo raus.
> Wenn ihr die Zeit noch habt und das Wetter mitspielt kann man die Variante mitnehmen anstatt langweilig über Asphalt/Schotter abzufahren.
> 
> Gruß


Meinst du den WEG NR. 60


----------



## blobbyvolley (18. Mai 2015)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Meinst du den WEG NR. 60


Ich habe jetzt keine Karte zur Hand. Ich rede von dem blau gestrichelten Weg aus dem geposteten Screenshot der in der oberen Kurve der Gavia Straße abgeht und dann auch in Pezzo rauskommt.


----------



## blobbyvolley (18. Mai 2015)

michin schrieb:


> Super, danke Dir!
> Schade, dass der Weg in den bekannten Transalprouten (Heckmair, Joe, Albrecht) noch nicht drin ist.


Keine Ursache. Es gibt aber einfach zu viele Möglichkeiten Abzweigungen zu nehmen, als dass man sie alle mit aufführen könnte.


----------



## transalbi (24. September 2015)

Es gibt jetzt eine Trailvariante zwischen Gavia-Pass und Pezzo: Gallo-Trail. Vor dem Tunnel rechts ab in Richtung See und und dann als S1, max S2 Trail ins Valle delle Messi. Zwischen Ristorante Pietrarossa und Pezzo gibt es dann eine Schotterverbindung, so dass man keine Straße fahren muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (24. September 2015)

Danke für die Info!


----------

